# Tv required budget Rs. 55000



## masterkd (May 30, 2015)

1. Budget?
RS. 55000
2. Display type and size?
Full HD LED
32" - 42"
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
TV
4. Ports Required?
USB, HDMI, optical, WiFi
5. Preferred choice of brand?
Sony
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
42W700B
7. Any other info that you want to share. 
Like to watch movies from Home NAS via wifi
in built speakers must be good. I have seen Sony 32" KDL, speaker is not good at all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2015)

Philips 50PFL5059/V7 127 cm (50) Full HD LED Television -49.5k


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2015)

This is a 50" TV. Too big for my room. Cannot go for it.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 18, 2015)

I will be buying the TV soon

Got below offers
LG 43LF6300 - Rs. 63900
Sony 42W700B - Rs. 61900

LG one looks promising. Should I go for it?


----------

